
British 15-year-old accessed intel operations by pretending to be head of CIA - stephenboyd
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2018/01/19/british-15-year-old-gained-access-intelligence-operations-afghanistan/
======
FLUX-YOU
I can't wait for the jokes regarding this at all of the security conferences.

